# Hello Everyone



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I just realized how long it's been since I've been on this forum. Geez! I've just mostly been busy with work, volunteering, family crises (sister going through a very ugly divorce), etc. I'm back mostly for some advice with Scout, who was recently diagnosed with diabetes. Other than that, he's been great and has never really had any medical problems (unless stubborness is medical) so I guess I should consider myself lucky (he'll be 13 next month!).

Monkey (my former semi-feral) is the sweetest boy in the world (with me anyhow, but he's not crazy about others). He's FIV positive and has early signs of stomatitis, but other than that he's great. He's already had 3 teeth removed, and will eventually have to have a full mouth extraction. He flipped out at the vet and they had to sedate him with nitrous in his carrier, then they just returned him straight to his carrier afterwards and let him recover there. Fortunately, he did really well post-op, so I'm not looking forward to that day, but I think he'll do fine. 

The new addition to the family is Olive. She's a 5 month old very typical crazy, runs around like there's no tomorrow, kitten I adopted from the shelter I volunteer at. She's a total love bug, and while it took a few weeks for the boys to accept her, she's doing great with them now. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Good to be back!


----------

